# Disque mal éjecté, puis non reconnu, que faire ?



## mac_gyver (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je possède un boîtier Lian Li EX-503 dans lequel j'ai mis deux disques de 2 To en RAID1.
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/ex-503/
Les disques sont formatés pour Mac et l'ensemble apparaît sur mon bureau comme une disque externe portant le nom de "RAID", branché en USB3.

Tout marchait bien, mais depuis quelques jours, l'icône ne "monte" plus sur le bureau (et ailleurs non plus, que ce soit dans le Finder ou l'utilitaire de disque, même avec le Cmd+R au démarrage).

J'ai testé chaque disque dans un boîtier externe : chaque disque est bien reconnu et je peux accéder au contenu sans problème.
J'ai branché le boîtier RAID sur mon PC et il est bien reconnu aussi (sans pouvoir lire les données à cause du formatage HFS).

Je pense que sur mon Mac, le problème vient du fait que le boîtier RAID se déconnectait tout seul au bout de quelques minutes d'inactivité (= pas d'éjection propre). Cela s'est produit à plusieurs reprises.

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire ce que je peux faire pour que mon boîtier refonctionne comme avant ?

Bien cordialement


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2015)

Souvent le problème vient du bridge (le pont) qui assure la liaison entre le boitier et le Mac.
En règle générale il est conseillé d'acheter chez un vendeur qui connait les Mac (pas seulement dans le mode d'emploi).
Je dis ça par expérience, pour avoir acheté de nombreux boitiers pour disque dur, même pas en raid, surtout à l'époque du FireWire. et les seuls fiables sont ceux que j'ai acheté chez OWC et Macway (spécialistes Mac).
J'en fait une généralité peut être à tord, mais, l'expérience…


----------

